# ΛΟΥΦΑ+7



## daeman (Jul 25, 2012)

...
Θα το έβαζα στα βιντεάκια για γέλια και για κλάματα, αλλά μου άρεσε το ταινιάκι, η αφήγηση και ο υποτιτλισμός του και σκέφτηκα ότι αξίζει νήμα. Λούφα+7, νεότερη ελληνική ιστορία υπό Νίκου Περάκη.






LOAFING+7 tells the history of Greece from the end of World War II to the present day in 13 minutes and 40 seconds, illustrated with scenes from 8 movies by Nikos Perakis.


----------

